# To build over 2,000 feet in the United States...



## depressio (Jan 28, 2006)

Here's the official policy statement from the FCC effectively banning towers over 2,000' (610 m) in the United States:
http://www.fcc.gov/Bureaus/Mass_Media/Databases/documents_collection/65-455.pdf 
Notice there are a couple exceptions with which one could conceiveably build over 2,000'.
I'm asking for a sticky on this, as a reference thing.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Do not worry: for Europe (except former Soviet Union), there seems to exist a 1200 ft limit!

In fact, only these constructions taller than 1200 ft were built in Europe outside the area of former Soviet Union:

Gerbrandytoren (Lopik, Netherlands), 375 metres, 1961 ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012623 )

Radio mast Hellissandur (Hellissandur, Iceland), 412 metres, 1963 ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014958 )

TV Mast Emley Moore (Emley Moore, UK), 385 metres, 1964 ( collapsed in 1969, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013859 )

Belmont TV Mast (Donington-on-Bain, UK), 385 metres, 1965 ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013859 )

Longwave radio mast Konstantynow (Konstantynow, Poland), 646 metres, 1974 ( collapsed in 1991, http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0000672 )

TV Tower Berlin ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0000113 ), which is nowadays 368 metres tall, was at time of completion in 1969 6 metre lower than today and did not exceed the 1200 ft level until 1997

The TV Tower Riga ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0012026 ) and the TV Tower Kiev ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0014809 ) were built at those days when both towns were still part of Soviet Union.

However, it is remarkable that since 1965 *no* construction (except of the collapsed longwave radio mast Konstantynow) taller than 365 metres was built in Europe outside the former Soviet Union!
It is worth thinking about it!


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

For fck sake, this applies to masts in the middle of nowhere, which nobody gives a crap about anyway, not to skyscrapers in downtowns.


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

malec said:


> For fck sake, this applies to masts in the middle of nowhere, which nobody gives a crap about anyway, not to skyscrapers in downtowns.


Some do ;-)


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

An other question: would it be possible to built a solar chimney in the USA taller than 609 metres?
Such a construction would have a cross section much similiar to a thinner skyscraper and could be therefore much easier seen by an aircraft pilote.
In my opinion,it would make much sense to build several power stations with solar chimneys in the deserts of Arizona, California, Utah and Nevada as environmental-friendly power stations.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In fact, the 2000 ft limit was definitely broken by one structure in the USA built after 1965. It was the 624 metre tall KXTV/KOVR Television Tower in Walnut Grove, California ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0013993 ), which was in opposite to KXJB-TV mast ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KXJB_Tower ) no rebuilt of a tower taller than 2000 ft, which existed already in 1965.

The 2000 ft limit may be broken legally by constructions in the USA, if a height taller than 2000 ft is in public's best interests.
I do not believe, that this will be ever the case for a skyscraper, because there is no requirement for such high skyscrapers! (And if you remember Joelma Fire or the terrorist attack on WTC, they are surely not in public's best interests).
But I believe for solar chimneys, which allow the production of clean energy, or for structures allowing easier access to space, things are of different kind!


----------

